# بالفيديو شرح كيفية اخراج احداثيات من الاوتوكاد لتوقيعها بالتوتل استيشن فى الموقع



## سباق على (6 أغسطس 2010)

*بالفيديو شرح كيفية اخراج احداثيات من الاوتوكاد لتوقيعها بالتوتل استيشن فى الموقع *
موضوع منقول من منتدى البناء ومن عمل الاخ *engbassim1234 للافادة جزاه الله خيرا*
استكمالا لموضوع ماذا تعرف عن التوتل استيشن 
فقد وعدتكم ان اقوم بشرح كيفية توجية لوحة موقع عام لمشروع ما وكيفية اخراج احداثيات لتوقيعها فى الموقع عن طريق التوتال استيشن
اقدم لكم شرحى لهذا الموضوع والذى آثرت ان اشرحة فيديو لسهولة وصول المعلومة 
الروابط​
http://www.4shared.com/file/21567420.../1_online.html


http://www.4shared.com/file/21513816.../2_online.html

واليكم روابط ال lisp

http://www.4shared.com/file/21638896...f4a2/LISP.html​


----------



## السندباد المساحي (7 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (7 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الهندسي 80 (9 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود رائع 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aliahk (14 يناير 2011)

اشكرك والله الموفق


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (26 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mostafammy (3 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخى الكريم


----------



## عبدة شيخون (9 فبراير 2011)

نشكركم كثيرا


----------



## محمد بالقاسم (11 فبراير 2011)

شكر للجميع للمساعدة


----------



## عاشق الحب الجميل (12 فبراير 2011)

شكرا اخي علي مجهودك


----------



## النجم الليلي (14 فبراير 2011)

جعلك الله زخرا للوطن


----------



## كبل (15 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## elfaki (15 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً و بارك الله فيك.


----------



## houssein_zenhom (15 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الحبيب


----------



## أبو مريم وأحمد (16 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير أنا كنت في إحتياج هذا الفيديو نفع الله بك وزادك من علمه


----------



## براء الجبوري (16 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله بك


----------



## الراصد العراقي (21 يوليو 2011)

ممنوووووووووووووون


----------



## ENG.OUDAY (31 يوليو 2011)

تسلم حبيبي الغالي


----------



## محمدين علي (31 يوليو 2011)

شكرا علي المجهود لكن الملف الثاني غير موجود


----------



## حازم ابو سمره (15 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد ابراهيم الباز (15 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس - منتصر (16 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## DEAA HASSEN (18 أغسطس 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## ابوالزود (22 أغسطس 2012)

تسلم يا ذهب !! ننتظر جديدك


----------



## ابوعمار3 (23 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد المنعم حتحوت (29 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور يابشمهندس


----------



## مهندس قاسم حسون (23 مارس 2013)

جزاك لله خيرا​


----------



## حارث البدراني (23 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## moatef (23 مارس 2013)

مجهود ممتاز الف الف شكر


----------



## عزمي حماد (24 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك
​


----------



## ahmed 2009 (24 مارس 2013)

شكرا اخي الكريم​


----------



## moatef (25 مارس 2013)

مجهود ممتاز وعدت ووفيت الف الف شكر


----------



## mohamed ah (25 مارس 2013)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## eng mohager (29 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااا وجعلة علم ينتفع بة ليوم القيامة وشفاعة لك يارب


----------



## خالد الزيدانى (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*بارك الله فيك*



eng mohager قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرااااااااا وجعلة علم ينتفع بة ليوم القيامة وشفاعة لك يارب



:7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7:


----------

